# North East Tennessee



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Please update us on the test in the open and Derby
Thx in advance


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

The open is re-birding now. 10 dogs have ran. Tough triple with Middle retired thrown right first, then left retired thrown left, then flyer on the right thrown right. All birds are approx. 350 + yards. There is also an honor.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

thx for the update John, are they getting the birds?


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Most are in some form or fashion. There have been a few pick ups.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby has run three series. They lost one in the first series - #16. They set up a challenging 2nd series but only three of the first nine could do it. The others all went back to the short old fall. So they scrapped that test and set up a shorter and more basic one. When I left all the dogs were doing it. I suspect all were called back. The third series, after an adjustment following an initial run by the test dog, had a land go bird on the right, and a memory bird that took a slice of water, then over a point and back in the water for a big swim. It was into the sun and wind with a lot of glare on the water. The test dog did it fine. Don't know about the rest.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

The 1st series of the open wrapped up around 7:15 tonight. 22 dogs are back for the land blind tomorrow morning. Callbacks are: 1, 3, 4, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 21, 23, 25, 26, 31, 32, 33, 34, 42, 44, 49, 50, 51, and 55.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Open Callbacks to Water Marks: 3, 14, 21, 23, 34, 42, 44, 51.
-trudie


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 3rd series (12 dogs):

1,2,4,5,9,11,13,14,18,19,24,33


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Open Placements:
1st Sky /Parrish (qualifies for Nat'l)
2nd Edie / Ledford
3rd Pow / Arthur
4th Lacey / Ledford
RJ Rascal / Ledford
JAMs Lucy/Parrish and Tex/Arthur
-trudie

ps- excited to see my Tuck's litter mate take 2nd at our trial! Those GradyxKate babies are coming on!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats kip, chris and edie on the open second!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Just heard our derby buddies... Jeff Bandel and his super Golden Wyatt WON the Amateur. Happy for you guys!! Congrats!


Barb


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations Jeff and Wyatt.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Jeff and Wyatt. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congratulations to Jeff and Wyatt. It was just a matter of time.


Hell Bev.. not sure you're aware, but Jeff handled Wyatt to an Open Win here last year and they were at this year's National Amateur. Great Team!

Barb


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

And Jeff and Wyatt finished their AFC today. It was exciting to watch. He did a beautiful job on every series.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, I'm aware of his accomplishments. We Golden folks are like that! Good things do happen to good people.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

AM Placements:
1st Wyatt / Bandel - earns his AFC Title!!!
2nd Shooter / McEwen
3rd Newt / Steele
4th Lucy /Parrish
RJ Sky / Parrish
JAM Carya / Fairchild

Congrats to everyone who placed this weekend! And thanks to all participants and judges who supported the NETRC this weekend!
-trudie kuka


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Judy Myers said:


> And Jeff and Wyatt finished their AFC today. It was exciting to watch. He did a beautiful job on every series.


Thank you Judy for putting that out there. Now what Bev wrote makes sense but.... nevermind

BIG Congrats to a new champ: AFC The Sunday Swimmer (how fitting) Wyatt


Barb


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Chip!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Yeah... Congrats Chip & Shoot Shoot Shooter on your 2nd. 

Congrats all!

Barb


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulation, Kip, on Edie's Open 2nd, handled by Chris Ledford! NICE!!!!!

rita


----------



## bwana224 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ten said:


> Yeah... Congrats Chip & Shoot Shoot Shooter on your 2nd.
> 
> Congrats all!
> 
> Barb


Thanks😃😃😃😃


----------



## bwana224 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks very blessed to own him!


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Results posted...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

judy myers said:


> and jeff and wyatt finished their afc today. It was exciting to watch. He did a beautiful job on every series.


wwooohhhhooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> wwooohhhhooooo!!!!!!!!


Huge Congratulations to Wyatt and Jeff! #18 AFC The Sunday Swimmer, AM FIRST! 

Love the Ranger/Jaco combination...

Looking forward to seeing more success for him!

Judy


----------

